
China hacked HPE, IBM and then attacked clients – sources - klohto
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-cyber-hpe-ibm-exclusive/exclusive-china-hacked-hpe-ibm-and-then-attacked-clients-sources-idUSKCN1OJ2OY
======
Altimos
> “A number of MSPs have been affected, and naming them would have potential
> commercial consequences for them, putting them at an unfair disadvantage to
> their competitors,” she said.

Can someone explain to me why a government would want to protect businesses
from taking a financial hit for being hacked when the hacked businesses'
competitors weren't hacked?

